# Pseudempusa pinnapavonis not eating



## Tuomasi (Aug 31, 2007)

If I put food near or next to him, he moves away from it and won't eat it. I've tried putting it on twezzers and he kind of cowers away from it. Is this normal or something wrong? I'm trying with crickets by the way


----------



## Rob Byatt (Sep 1, 2007)

It's just not hungry.


----------



## Tuomasi (Sep 1, 2007)

Okay, well how much should he be eating? He's getting really thin at the moment.


----------



## Ben.M (Sep 1, 2007)

Males of this species are whimps so i doubt they will ever take food from tweezers, just leave the food in with him and he'll take it when he wants


----------



## asdsdf (Sep 1, 2007)

How long was it since he ate?

Also, what if a nymph is not eating? My L4 Nigerian hasn't eaten for a while, gets enough moisture, but then doesn't even try to catch a ff. What does that mean?


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Sep 1, 2007)

> If I put food near or next to him, he moves away from it and won't eat it. I've tried putting it on twezzers and he kind of cowers away from it. Is this normal or something wrong? I'm trying with crickets by the way


Probably gonna molt soon...wouldnt put food in there... just watch him for a bit... is he walking slowly?


----------



## Asa (Sep 1, 2007)

Either he is not hungry, he is going to moult, or he is a male and eats infrequently, check out the search feature for more detail.


----------

